# Stolen - Essex



## DosyMare (31 May 2013)

Archie has been stolen from the Crays Hill, Billericay area early hours of this morning. He is a 16.2hh Irish Sports Horse Bay with a white stripe. Wearing a black head collar.

Any sightings or information at all please call/text/leave a voicemail on 07805 147692 or 07907 780415 or email lisa.wheelwright@hotmail.co.uk

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...549765472829.2072634.1495887872&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## DebbieCG (10 June 2013)

With permission from this stolen horse's owner, Pettheft have highlighted and shared his details (as have different Horsewatch/groups on FB):

https://www.facebook.com/pettheft

Please share Archie's details where possible (also on first link above)


----------



## DebbieCG (11 June 2013)

Details/photo are now listed on Stolen Horse Register


'Archie'
Crime Ref: 20130601 - 822

Breed IRISH SPORT HORSE 
Gender Gelding 
Description / Comments Police Station: Billericay 
Officers name: 
Contact number: 01277 636610 

Microchip No: 372141404049417 
Colour Bay
and White Star into Stripe on Face 
Height 16.2hh  
Age  
Stolen from Crays Hill Rd, Billericay, Essex 
Date of Theft 31-05-2013 
Region Stolen Horse Register
Tel: 0870 870 7107
E-Mail: info@farmkey.co.uk


----------



## northernsoul (11 June 2013)

sorry about the news so sad ! First 24 hours so important you have reg on stolen register great but best advice is to set up a facebook page- this unfortunatly happened to a friend and they did this - loads of pics and spread the word ! Horse was recovered two weeks later the people who had her just wanted the money back theyd paid for her (!) put the facebook link on here and horsey sites in uk and start local friends, horsey folk etc , horsey groups horses for sale etc, and good luck !


----------



## cally6008 (19 June 2013)

Bump

Archie wants to go home to his mum

If you're on twitter - @tracingequines

Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...8556860.131445.224394454238894&type=1&theater


----------



## cally6008 (21 July 2013)

Bump ... still no news


----------



## cally6008 (10 August 2013)

bump


----------

